# Pedi Paws



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

does anyone else use the Pedi Paws nail filer? I just got one and LOVE IT!!! :woof:


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

You like it? Gah...I use mine as a hammer to put nails in the wall. It SUCKSSSSS. It barely even trims my Chihuahuas nails due to lack of power. I prefer a Dremel...wayyyy better. )


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I wish it worked for me... My dogs FREAK out!


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

i find that i have to put brand new batteries in it each time i use it. it does good for my dachsund's nails if the batteries aren't fresh, but for the pit and the lab i have to replace them each time. other than that it's great!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Hm...maybe I got a bum one then. Its now my hammer (I dont have a hammer...I just realized that...lmfao).


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

kodiakgirl said:


> i find that i have to put brand new batteries in it each time i use it. it does good for my dachsund's nails if the batteries aren't fresh, but for the pit and the lab i have to replace them each time. other than that it's great!


LMAOO, you better have rechargeable batteries.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

dont waist your money. clipping they're nails is fast and less traumatrizing which means less hard on you.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

:goodpost: I agree


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

two of my dogs have black nails though, and its hard to judge where the quick is. I made them both bleed a couple times.  with the pedi paws, i can file a bit, look and see how close I am, then file some more, and then i stop when i start to see a little white. my dogs don't seem to mind it. they just kinda lay there like "whatever". lol


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

then dont clip so far down? idk, good on you for using one i guess


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

I try not to clip them far down, i would clip a little, and if it was ok, then do a tiny bit more, and I would cut all nails to the same length, but one would almost always bleed on me.  I usually just clip my pit's nails, cause they're practically clear and I can see the quick, but the other two I have resorted to the pedi paws. it does take a little longer, but saves me the heartache and the mess of quicking them. I wish all dogs nails were white it would make the world a lot easier! lol


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Well since I walk my dog on cement I don't need to file/trim her nails. Ya for living in the city?


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

My dogs won't go near it. I have tried everything to desensitize the to it, no dice. I just stick to a regular trimmer.


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

Jaz's nails trim naturally due to the fact she walks alot on cement/tarmac.
I do have to trim her dew claw sometimes with a clipper.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i would clip them instead if you have to go out and buy stinkin batteries instead! i know that at my job we charge like 5 dollars for a dog's nails, and if you ever got them groomed by us we do nail trims for free. i know a lot of people just feel so much more relieved when they can just bring their dogs to us instead of being nervous about making them bleed.

im not sure if you're just shaving the end of the quick and its bleeding a lot, or if you're cutting big chunks off at a time. with the black nails, inside the nail is white. when you see a black dot, that's the quick and that's when you need to stop. some dogs really hate to have their nails trimmed with a regular nail trimmer, but i can only imagine how long it would take if we dremelled every stinkin' dogs nails. agonnnyyyy. most dogs, once they're trimmed if they go out on the sidewalk within the next day or so will smooth out and be fine. we have 2 different versions of pedi paws and it just vibrates the dogs whole foot instead, thus freaking it out.

but if it works for you, more power to ya


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I have one and I flippin hate it with a passion I usually end up having to just clip the nails first then maybe just file down the sharp edges cause that's about all it's good for...........


----------



## DogsLife (Sep 19, 2009)

The Pedi Paws is useless here too. The heavy duty guillotine type trimmers work best for me. I might try to convert my pedi paws to a hammer if I can find it.


----------



## wilcher (Aug 24, 2009)

that thing is a paper weight at my house. IMO it only works well to smooth nails after trimming.


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

i have one but i still prefer a nice set of heavy duty trimmers. quick, easy, and a lot less fuss...


----------

